# The Anarchist's Tool Chest, Christopher Schwarz



## custard (12 Sep 2011)

Just finished this book. Really enjoyable read, and it's refreshing to find a book about craftsmanship that's beautifully and traditionally bound. I've often thought David Charlesworth's massively impressive trilogy really deserves to be re-written to make it more structured and comprehensive (also dropping the cheesy F&C photos and replacing them with dignified line drawings) and properly bound as a hardback. It could then take it's place as the definitive treatise on using hand tools, which after all is what it actually is.

But back to _The Anarchist's Tool Chest_, the central message is that most of us are struggling with too many tools, sometimes of poor quality or badly fettled. We'd be more productive, and probably enjoy our woodworking more, if we had fewer, better tools. He then outlines the tools that he believes are the essential set, and goes on to build a tool chest to store them in. Nice idea and a compelling tale.

I wouldn't agree with every word he writes, but the general sentiment is difficult to argue with, if I only had one block planes instead of a dozen or more I'd probably maintain it better and use it more efficiently!

Anyhow, a great book that most people here would thoroughly enjoy, even if they are occasionally apoplectic at some of his choices, get it on your santa list!


----------



## softtop (12 Sep 2011)

Sounds great. However, I thought you couldn't t buy in the UK? Where did you get yours?

Thanks.


----------



## custard (12 Sep 2011)

I bought it from LN in the US (I travel there regularly with my job), however I'm planning on getting some other fairly obscure stuff from LN and I'm going to see if I can source them via Classic Handtools in the UK.


----------



## Mr Ed (12 Sep 2011)

I've read it and would agree with custards comments. I'm not sure I'll implement everything he says, but it's well written and thought provoking.

I bought it from Dictum in Germany, works out about £30 ish with postage and costs.

Definitely one of the leading contemporary writers on hand tools, so should be on the reading list of any serious woodworker.

Ed


----------



## Jacob (12 Sep 2011)

Yes it's good, but no index!
Also could have done with a good editor and graphics/book designer. A lot of his ramblings could have been trimmed a bit (25% reduced perhaps?) and a few bits expanded upon. The book itself is well made but the layout is a mess. 
Good book - could have been even better, looking forwards to a 2nd well edited and redesigned edition!


----------



## powerhouse (12 Sep 2011)

The companion DVD is quiet good also, he tells you witch make of tools he prefers and why.


----------



## János (12 Sep 2011)

Hello,

I am sure, that I will never buy that book, as the title tells too much for me...
So the message is "fewer tools are better tools"... What a revelation... Most of the amateur woodworkers struggle, because they lack even basic theoretical and practical knowledge of the craft. Without proper education, one must reinvent the craft from the very basics, and becomes prone to fall victim of merchandising and marketing.

There is no such thing, as "essential set" as everything depends on the nature and type of work one makes. A spokeshave is very useful in any workshop for example, but a bow-maker, a chair-maker, or anybody doing lots of curvaceous work needs more. I am a cabinetmaker, and have five of them. I use them only occasionally, but they could save the day from time to time... But I know why and when to use them...

Have a nice day,

János


----------



## Shrubby (12 Sep 2011)

I'm with János
This is old news to professionals. 
You buy what you need 
Matt


----------



## jimi43 (13 Sep 2011)

Without buying loads of tools of different levels and multiples of the same tools the education evolution suffers....

If you don't buy rubbish you don't fully appreciated fettled mid-range and ultimately are experienced enough to appreciate classic tools.

Granted..most of us eventually gravitate to favourite tools and should slim down the "learning" collection...but without that journey we are jumping from embryo to world class athlete without having being born...crawled and toddled about a bit...falling over occasionally before walking properly and then refining our gait.

It is often a mistake for a master craftsman to forget that journey and try and short circuit the pleasure of the journey itself.

Thanks for the review custard...I might read it once I get out of this nappy (or should I say "diaper"! :wink: 

Jim


----------



## dunbarhamlin (13 Sep 2011)

One thing very refreshing about this book, is that through his reviews of (some genuinely super) tools, Chris has inadvertently fuelled the more-tools-is-better approach amongst us hamateurs. This redresses the balance. Will have to get a copy, but hide it from my saws.


----------



## Benchwayze (13 Sep 2011)

I think if I wrote a book on woodwork, I would use a pen name, and I would be very chary of posting a gloat! 

John :mrgreen:


----------



## Mr Ed (13 Sep 2011)

Just to clarify, the idea of having only the tools you need is just one concept discussed in the book. It's about loads of other stuff as well, so it would be a gross over simplification to judge the book on the basis that this is all he has to say.

Ed


----------



## Mr Ed (17 Sep 2011)

He must have heard you Jacob, index now available;

http://lostartpress.wordpress.com/2011/ ... index-for-‘the-anarchist’s-tool-chest’/

Ed


----------



## Jacob (17 Sep 2011)

Mr Ed":37rlvk86 said:


> He must have heard you Jacob, index now available;
> 
> http://lostartpress.wordpress.com/2011/ ... index-for-‘the-anarchist’s-tool-chest’/
> 
> Ed


Downloading as we speak.


custard":37rlvk86 said:


> .... I've often thought David Charlesworth's massively impressive trilogy ....


Just spotted this on re-reading the thread. Are they any good? 
I got the first one and thought it was just a few skimpy notes - reprinted mag articles, with hardly anything about furniture in spite of the title. Didn't bother with the others.
Must have a closer look.

Schwarzy goes on about dividers at some point, but without going into detail. Makes a change from too much detail! 
I got the impression I was missing something and could do with an explanation of what you can do with dividers (divide?) other than the obvious (transferring a measurement).*

He's wrong about wooden marking gauges - he must have had an experience with some badly made examples.

*unless he just means geometrical dividing of angles and lines, as you do with compasses


----------



## custard (18 Sep 2011)

Jacob":1i9i1reg said:


> Mr Ed":1i9i1reg said:
> 
> 
> > He must have heard you Jacob, index now available;
> ...



You're right, they're a hotchpotch of recycled Furniture & Cabinetmaking articles, consequently they don't appear in a particularly logical or useful order (for example the full story of plane fettling is spread across all three volumes. In fact it's even worse, there's additional Charlesworthian plane iron preparation information available in "Hand Tool Essentials" from Popular Woodworking, and yet further gems that crop up in his Lie Nielsen DVD's. 

However, none of that changes the fact that David Charlesworth's collected writings represents the most complete treatise on the preparation and use of hand tools available today. 

I just wish that some enlightened publisher would commission him to start again and present it all in one rational and structured volume. Now that really would guarantee his place in woodworking history and win the gratitude of cabinetmaker's as yet unborn!


----------



## Jacob (18 Sep 2011)

custard":146o9lnu said:


> .......
> However, none of that changes the fact that David Charlesworth's collected writings represents the most complete treatise on the preparation and use of hand tools available today....


Really? That's a big claim. The others must be good as there isn't a lot in the first one! 
There's a lot of peripheral stuff which nobody really needs: 2 chapters on Jap chisels, modifying a marking gauge, too many posh plane plugs, making a spokeshave etc. Nothing about saws.
He's right about 5 or 5 1/2 as best single plane choice and the chapter on unwinding is good (but long winded - a paragraph would do it - mag articles tend to be very padded).
Otherwise a bit thin. 
"Complete Treatise" implies thorough, wide ranging, detailed etc, This ain't it by a long chalk.
It's just a small and loose collection of bits n bobs.


----------



## custard (18 Sep 2011)

Jacob":1mo80c6s said:


> custard":1mo80c6s said:
> 
> 
> > .......
> > "Complete Treatise" implies thorough, wide ranging, detailed etc, This ain't it by a long chalk.




You're misquoting. 

I didn't say "complete treatise", I said "the most complete treatise...available today". Name me something more complete and in print, and I'll happily retract.


----------



## Jacob (18 Sep 2011)

custard":2pj4fhga said:


> Jacob":2pj4fhga said:
> 
> 
> > custard":2pj4fhga said:
> ...


Schwarzy for starters. 
There's stacks of stuff on tools and usage but come to think maybe there isn't so much on "preparation" as such. Because by and large most tools don't need any preparation - you just sharpen, set, and go, plus a bit of routine maintenance. So perhaps you are right.


----------



## Benchwayze (18 Sep 2011)

Custard, 

I think you will find that Aldred A Watson, in his book, 'Hand Tools - Their Ways and Workings.', says a lot more about a lot more tools. (This is NOT a criticism of DC. I must add.) But I believe Watson does cover more woodwork tools in one place. 

The copy I have is out of print, but I believe it has just been reprinted. If you can get a copy, you will be delighted with it. 

John :wink:

PS. I just checked... There are new copies; shipping from UK, (Paperback) obtainable from Amazon.co.uk for around £10.00) You won't get much better value in our field, I promise you. 

John


----------



## houtslager (18 Sep 2011)

Well for those that are not lucky enough to have a copy, there imho is a complete treatise on hand tools and their use - all of 92 pages though.

But that in comparison to the book it is written in , is a small portion. 6 books each 290 +/- pages. 

By whom you may ask - Thomas Corkhill F B I C C MI Strct.E M Coll.H and edited by Richard Greenhalgh,

Published 1929

hth,

K


----------



## Jacob (18 Sep 2011)

houtslager":3j3vvk6b said:


> Well for those that are not lucky enough to have a copy, there imho is a complete treatise on hand tools and their use - all of 92 pages though.
> 
> But that in comparison to the book it is written in , is a small portion. 6 books each 290 +/- pages.
> 
> ...


Yes good stuff. I've got them too. One of the best of many instruction books of that era.


----------



## Benchwayze (18 Sep 2011)

houtslager":1xh2icaa said:


> Well for those that are not lucky enough to have a copy, there imho is a complete treatise on hand tools and their use - all of 92 pages though.
> 
> But that in comparison to the book it is written in , is a small portion. 6 books each 290 +/- pages.
> 
> ...



Without a title it doesn't really help Houts... 

I believe Corkhill was an authority on lots of things in the building trade, besides matters wooden!

Not that I am in the habit of buying books for the sake of books... I have to leave a little cash aside for timber! Much to my Good Lady's dismay! 

John :mrgreen:


----------



## houtslager (18 Sep 2011)

tja ! thought you might have J 

k

ps 

I've a few others hiding away, one day when I get my tools/books and other bits unpacked I should be able to list them here


----------



## Harbo (19 Sep 2011)

I have the Watson book and it does cover a lot of stuff with very nicely drawn illustrations.

Another good one is Garret Hack's Classic Hand Tools, which covers a wide range of tools - their use, sharpening and repair and with a bit of history thrown in too.

Rod


----------



## Benchwayze (19 Sep 2011)

Agreed Rod. 
I loaned my Garrett Hack. Haven't seen it since! Will I ever learn? 

I thought I might get a title from Houtslager, but I guess he didn't see my post!  

John


----------



## houtslager (19 Sep 2011)

just been back and got the title, though I don't think you'll be impresed ;P

Joinery & Carpentry , Vol I

hth 

K


----------



## Jacob (19 Sep 2011)

It's Corkhill I quote on my trestle page here


----------



## Alf (19 Sep 2011)

Well a Google with the author and editor, and a check that it does indeed have six volumes in total, gives me "Joinery and carpentry; 
a practical and authoritative guide dealing with all branches of the craft of woodworking", fwiw.

(As HS has now confirmed - must type faster...)


----------



## Benchwayze (19 Sep 2011)

Thanks Alf.

I did Google and came up with mostly general building on Amazon. I daresay 'Joinery and Carpentry' will tell me much the same thing as Ellis's book of course. Maybe less maybe more... 

However, I thought Custard was looking for a volume solely on tools, and their usage rather than the full nine-yards of the varied woodworking fields. Which is why I went for Watson.

I will see if I can find a copy all the same, as I do need a bigger bookcase.  

John


----------



## Jacob (19 Sep 2011)

It has many separate authors credited for different sections, including Charles Hayward. 
There were a lot of these instructional books around, intended for the trade and for training - apprentices doing day release C&G, builders, architects etc. 
They tend to be very good but usually have a period bias depending on publication date. So for instance window details will vary from edition to edition, but other stuff remains the same over time.

Vol 1 does tools, workshop, joints fastenings and fixings, and machining.


----------



## Benchwayze (19 Sep 2011)

Jacob":34k1oyvt said:


> It's Corkhill I quote on my trestle page here



Jacob, 

That's how I make my trestles. And the way I think is best. Depending on the intended use, I might select less massive timbers for the legs, and taper them, so they look a bit more 'classy'. Trouble is I left some timber in stick, on two sets, and forgot that the timber I used for the trestles wasn't durable. The feet rotted, so they were skipped! I have the material for two more pairs though, honest !


----------



## custard (29 Sep 2011)

Benchwayze":qplz77yk said:


> Custard,
> 
> I think you will find that Aldred A Watson, in his book, 'Hand Tools - Their Ways and Workings.', says a lot more about a lot more tools. (This is NOT a criticism of DC. I must add.) But I believe Watson does cover more woodwork tools in one place.
> 
> The copy I have is out of print, but I believe it has just been reprinted. If you can get a copy, you will be delighted with it.



John, I followed your advice and got the reprinted version of "_Hand Tools, Their Ways And Workings_". 

A very enjoyable read and the illustrations really added something extra that photographs often fail to capture. I picked up some interesting tips, for example setting the lateral adjustment way over to one side to make a plane serve as a scrub for fast timber removal. I tried it, it works, and it also evens up the iron wear! Also it's excellent in terms of finding good advice on everything from awls to rasps.

But I'll still stand by my assertion, that the David Charlesworth trilogy is the best in-print written guide to hand tool use for cabinet making.

You're right that the Watson book covers more tools than DC, but it's key failing in my view is in the plane section. Firstly Watson recommends a basic kit of a block plane and a jack rebate plane (such as the Stanley 10). I understand where he's coming from with this recommendation, but it precludes the use of a shooting board which I'd regard as fundamental. My second criticism is that Watson gives very little practical information on how to make a plane perform as intended. He seems to assume they're fit for purpose straight from the box. For example he warns that the cap iron must fit closely to the iron to prevent shavings getting jammed, but gives no advice on how to fettle the cap iron. And it's not that Watson assumes a certain basic level of knowledge, after all he dedicates an entire page of illustrations to demonstrating how to separate the cap iron from the iron!

So, I'd say that Watson is well worth buying, but if you're looking for a single current author to guide you towards successful hand tool use in cabinet making, then David Charlesworth's still the one to beat.


----------



## Allylearm (29 Sep 2011)

Benchwayze":kfllfra9 said:


> Jacob":kfllfra9 said:
> 
> 
> > It's Corkhill I quote on my trestle page here
> ...



I made these at my college course back in 1976, drawed it out on a bit of sheathing ply and cut the birdsmouths. 

Never used one in anger made my trestles from bits of flooring as was the norm for Joiners in my location, only custom bits were the preferred height of the user to top rail and I also used to cut a notch out of one end to hold my doors for planing and chiseling. I have still one in my shed and would not leave for a job without one, great for getting a bit higher when required around doors/ceilings. Great for cutting mitres/turnip mitres in skirting by hand as lay over the feet rail level nice and firm like. I used to work with a bloke that used the same design but smaller to support Wall units when fitting kitchens. Cheap and cheerfull they were.


----------



## fitz (31 Oct 2011)

Because "Schwarzy" (which I find hilarious – I'm going to start calling him that) isn't doing a good job of pimping his own wares...I'll do it. The Anarchist's Tool Chest (and the Lost Art Press reprint of Robert Wearing's "Essential Woodworker") should soon be available in the U.K. at Axminster (he shipped them on Oct. 17). And, a digital version of ATC is also now available (which you can find on the Lost Art Press site).


----------



## Jacob (31 Oct 2011)

Got it already.
I'm looking forward to a 2nd edition where I hope he employs the services of a strong minded editor and a book designer.
The insides are a total dogs breakfast. Kinda student magazine graphics plus old woodworker rambling anecdotes. 
I like the one about his dad's farm project. I'm engaged on a similarly failing project myself, with the family all wondering, year by year, if they will ever have christmas here. :roll: Hmm, maybe next, but not this.
It's a very good book nevertheless. Right on Schwarzy!


----------



## LENPAM (31 Oct 2011)

I find it real hard to believe that Chris Swartz always used this tool box with just the right amount of minimalist tools. I think more likely he has put in enough time and tried enough tools[not to mention collecting a few along the way] and arrived at this opinion that he like most others have a lot of tools they don't need.I also don't think he throws away nice tools he's given to try out or has gotten rid of his favorite infills because of this book writing. Len


----------



## Jacob (31 Oct 2011)

LENPAM":pttlrovc said:


> I find it real hard to believe that Chris Swartz always used this tool box with just the right amount of minimalist tools.


It's the thought that counts. 


> I think more likely he has put in enough time and tried enough tools[not to mention collecting a few along the way] and arrived at this opinion that he like most others have a lot of tools they don't need.I also don't think he throws away nice tools he's given to try out or has gotten rid of his favorite infills because of this book writing. Len


He was selling off a lot of his freebies (?), LN bits n bobs etc., a few months ago. Going independent is a bit of a gamble for anybody but I hope he can afford to keep churning the stuff out (but with an editor if possible!).


----------



## Derek Cohen (Perth Oz) (1 Nov 2011)

I am curious to know if Chris fits his LN#8 and LN #51 (shooting plane) in the tool chest? 

I watched the video he made of the tools that he keeps inside, but (also) did not see a smoother. I know he has a LN#4 and a Anderson infill. I think that he also has a LV BUS.

Langdon Mitrebox and LN mitresaw?

So it is not clear whether all his tools reside inside this chest, or only the ones that he believes would be used by the typical 18C cabinetmaker? 

Somehow I doubt that it is the former.

I enjoyed the read. 

Regards from Perth

Derek


----------



## GazPal (1 Nov 2011)

LENPAM":ngypxj7v said:


> I find it real hard to believe that Chris Swartz always used this tool box with just the right amount of minimalist tools. I think more likely he has put in enough time and tried enough tools[not to mention collecting a few along the way] and arrived at this opinion that he like most others have a lot of tools they don't need.I also don't think he throws away nice tools he's given to try out or has gotten rid of his favorite infills because of this book writing. Len




Minimalism may be all well and good, but what you will find among craftsmen is the possession of a basic kit of tools which tends to expand or contract depending upon the work in which they specialise or are involved in at any given time. Having such a facility often makes all of the difference between "only just managing" to carry out certain types of work due to limited equipment/tools and being able to "comprehensively" move between projects without having to put too much thought into whether or not a set of tools will match. 

Kits tend to be made up to suit work in first fix carpentry, second fix joinery, cabinetmaking, etc. and whilst there's a great deal of overlap in terms of tools seeing service, you'll also find more specialised pieces within each kit, plus spares.


----------



## Jacob (1 Nov 2011)

Minimal essential kit is what we thought we got in 1982 tops-course-basic-kit-1982-t54291.html
To be realistic you'd only be able to do about 90% of all woodwork with the tops list. No mouldings the most obvious omission - but then bevels are often an easy substitute
At the last count the list was as follows:
1 toolbox - made week 5.
5 1/2 Record jack plane
26" hand saw 6tpi
22" panel saw 10tpi
14" tenon saw 14tpi
3 Marples firmer chisels 1" 3/4" 1/2" 
Rabone Combination square
16oz claw hammer
Nail pullers
sliding bevel
double sided oil stone - box made week 6
big screwdriver
little ratchet screwdriver
2 ft boxwood rule
nail punch
brace & bit
one 32mm bit for yale locks.
mallet
S&J carpenters axe
marking guage
bradawl


----------



## GazPal (1 Nov 2011)

Jacob":2fou0ugs said:


> Minimal essential kit is what we thought we got in 1982 tops-course-basic-kit-1982-t54291.html
> To be realistic you'd only be able to do about 90% of all woodwork with the tops list. No mouldings the most obvious omission - but then bevels are often an easy substitute
> 
> At the last count the list was as follows:
> ...



I've added the differences between my initial kit and the TOPS kit, but highlighted them (In brackets where alongside your list). The initial kit was enough to get you off to a good start with 1st and 2nd fix, but added to on a weekly basis (Every pay day for me) and kept expanding as you met with fresh tooling requirements. We made saw horses, trestles/hop-ups and nail boxes whenever necessary.


----------



## Jacob (1 Nov 2011)

Forgot the spirit level. 10" brass faced cheapo.
And the saw horses - 2 made according to these instructions http://www.owdman.co.uk/howto/howto2.htm as a prelude to roof geometry. This was the crux of the course and a lot of faking went on at this point! The roofing was easier.
And the plumbob - the steel bob made by the metal work class. A trad board made by us with a line down the middle and a hole for the bob to bob in.


----------



## GazPal (1 Nov 2011)

Jacob":16layx8h said:


> Forgot the spirit level. 10" brass faced cheapo.
> And the saw horses - 2 made according to these instructions http://www.owdman.co.uk/howto/howto2.htm as a prelude to roof geometry. This was the crux of the course and a lot of faking went on at this point! The roofing was easier.
> And the plumbob - the steel bob made by the metal work class. A trad board made by us with a line down the middle and a hole for the bob to bob in.




Ye olde worlde plumb level :wink: I still have my Rabone 12" boat level kicking around somewhere.

We also managed too find ourselves roped into making smaller tool boxes for the lads attending the bricklaying course, but our roofing element took on a new slant when we were volunteered to re-make a new domed roof for a local windmill.


----------



## Jacob (1 Nov 2011)

GazPal":k1axsze4 said:


> Jacob":k1axsze4 said:
> 
> 
> > ....
> ...


I used to have a plumb-bob square kicking about but it got disappeared. As I recall - a nicely made hardwood large set-square 30º/60º ish with the long side curly with a thumb hole like an artists palette, and another hole near the rt angle corner for the plumb bob which could be hung along a line on either edge. So it would work as a level too. Inherited from a stone mason's kit.


----------



## GazPal (1 Nov 2011)

Jacob":3jnxrbhi said:


> I used to have a plumb-bob square kicking about but it got disappeared. As I recall - a nicely made hardwood large set-square 30º/60º ish with the long side curly with a thumb hole like an artists palette, and another hole near the rt angle corner for the plumb bob which could be hung along a line on either edge. So it would work as a level too. Inherited from a stone mason's kit.



I recall my grandfather having a plumb level among his kit and they're not too dis-similar to the levels used by McAlpine during the building of the pyramids, parthenon, etc. when Adam was a lad. They're as cheap as chips and quick to make too, but - perhaps more importantly - also a piece of equipment found inside both carpenter's and stonemason's tool chests.


----------



## Fromey (2 Nov 2011)

Speaking of plumbs, I found this site

The International Plumb Bob Collectors Association

Amazing what people will obsess about. :shock:


----------



## bugbear (2 Nov 2011)

Fromey":zved5azd said:


> Speaking of plumbs, I found this site
> 
> The International Plumb Bob Collectors Association
> 
> Amazing what people will obsess about. :shock:



I think virtually everything on the planet gets collected.

I recently ran across cutlery rests, which are pretty obscure items.

Enough people collect the things that there's a club with a magazine!

BugBear


----------



## Jacob (2 Nov 2011)

bugbear":5w5n01ye said:


> .....
> I think virtually everything on the planet gets collected......


I used to collect rubber gloves.


----------



## clk230 (2 Nov 2011)

i collect sawdust


----------



## Toolemera (8 Nov 2011)

Interesting reading what people overseas (from me at least, residing south of Boston, MA, USA) think of the book. If nothing else, it's served to create an incredible amount of self-promotion through conflict, something book publishers try for but don't always succeed at. Chris wasn't trying for that, but it happened by chance. Houghton Miflin and Amazon could learn a thing or two.

Gary


----------

